# they say it isn't totalled...



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

which kinda sucks... I wish they would just total it... I'm sure my car won't ride the same again.... 

before:










now...


















happened on my way home from buying my NX kit....


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

*so sorry*

Man I am truly sorry to hear that. I got a scratch on my rims the other day on my spec-v thats like 3 weeks old and it almost killed me. I woulda shot the guy if i got rear ended like that. Well atleast it wansnt you fault right? they'll pay for it and hopefully your spec-v will be back to its old self. Best of luck

Carlos


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

how would it not ride the same?
it didn't even touch your suspension


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

> P.S. If you don't mind me asking where did you get your taillights and what exhaust did you have in that 1st pic.


 damn man , thats harsh , he just lost his ride for a while and ur hittin him up for parts! lol


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Boostin_S12 said:


> which kinda sucks... I wish they would just total it... I'm sure my car won't ride the same again....
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Uh....is this Jeff or Cory?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wow... did you install the NX kit yet?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

BTW, I figured it out. Either Cory posted on Jeff's account or something, but the car will be able to drive the same. If you guys saw my ride after the accident, you wouldn't think so as well. As long as the frame isn't bent, the car will ride fine.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Back in April of '03, I got smacked on the driver's side in front of the front tire. I was sure it'd never run straight. I was wrong. A rear ender shouldn't cause you any problems! My only problems were, 1, my fault, and 2, took 'em 3 months to fix!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

daym that sucks


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I got in a serious accident over the summer. (hit and run) It was really close to being totalled. there was serious damage to the unibody structure. my insurance wanted me to take is to a body shop that they "recommended". I went and took a look at the place. no frame machine. Seemed like a mass production type shop. asked some people around town about good body shops. many states have laws allow you to chose what body shop you can take your car to. Insurance companies dont want you to know this. so found the best body shop in gainesville and they did an awesome job. the owner showed eveything they were doing. car drives perfectly and the alignment is perfect.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

since he got rear ended, and is talking about nitrous, ive always wondered something....if he had put the bottle in the back and it was filled, what would have happened, assuming it unctured the bottle? im not thinkin like a vin delseil kinda thing, but i know from expereince that compressed gas hates to be compressed, and when it does.....hmmm...what do you guys think would have happened? cause i think he was real lucky not to have gotten that bottle filled the day before, or else it could have been alot worse....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The way I see it, N2O is just highly concentrated oxygen. By itself it's not dangerous, so if the bottle was punctured pressurized gas would fly out, if the nozzle was broken off the bottle could shoot through the side of the trunk if it had enough pressure in it, etc. But without being near an open flame it's no more flamable than a scuba tank.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Ouch, tears come to my eyes when i see that sort of thing.


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

That is terrible man, my altima got t-boned by some lady 3 months ago when she ran a red. but it sucked cause i didnt have collision and she lied and said it wasnt her fault. crazy girl drivers, i bet it was a girl driver that hit ya. hopefully you can get that up and running again sometime soon, you shall have to keep us posted on your cars condition and repairs.


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

im sorry but that is no where close to being totalled. frame is bent so they will straighten it out make sure the wheels are straight replace all body panels and whatever else need be replaced and depending on the shop you will get it back within 2-8weeks ... it took fucking 54 days for them to fix my mothers jag lets just hope the same doesnt happen with you


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Man, that sucks. I don't know what I'd do if that happened to me. I'd probably beat the shit out of the guy who hit me, . Later.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

yes indeed , how dare he defile the likes of a beautiful sentra!! he will burn....:thumbup:


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

LoS8 said:


> I woulda shot the guy if i got rear ended like that. Well atleast it wansnt you fault right? they'll pay for it and hopefully your spec-v will be back to its old self. Best of luck





Misanthrope1144 said:


> yes indeed , how dare he defile the likes of a beautiful sentra!! he will burn....:thumbup:





FletchSpecV said:


> Man, that sucks. I don't know what I'd do if that happened to me. I'd probably beat the shit out of the guy who hit me, . Later.




well..... I wish I could say I was rear ended.... but umm.. it was due to my own stupidity... 3 reasons... 

1)my tires are past the metal threads....


2)I swapped the springs on my GC's around which was the perfect stiffness to send my ass end air born when I hit the bump in the middle of the turn...

3)stupidity for going 90 on a 25 mph onramp... I learned my lesson and I am kicking myself in the ass.... I am just glad neither me or my friend(or anybody else for that matter) got hurt due to my stupid decision... 


my car literally left the ground and spun enough to where when it came back down control was already lost and I spun into a guard rail... when we hit we were going between 50-60 mph... 


and yes Marv... I posted under Jeff's name on accident... and whoever mentioned the exhaust... the old one was a bullet performance axel back... the new one is a Vibrant that has been on for less than 2 weeks... and no the NX kit wasn't installed yet.... it is still new in box..


----------

